# Can I also.....



## Adam (Oct 26, 2006)

change my name to *Shred Meister Adam* instead of *Yngwie*? I ask this cuz I initially chose this name when I was in my mega super happy fun Yngwie fan mode and I just picked that name so I could view the threads on this forum, but decided to participate cuz this place is one of the coolest and kickass(if not the most) froums on the net. Thanx
BTW which sounds better shred meister adam or just Adam? and also would that change my login?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

Which do you want? I'd go with just Adam, personally. 

You won't have to change your login, it'll update automatically.


----------



## Adam (Oct 26, 2006)

Ill go with Adam, it sounds much less arrogant lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome Adam


----------



## Adam (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## Adam (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanx Chris your the MAN


----------



## Leon (Oct 27, 2006)

welcom to The Realm Of Real Names


----------

